# My Foster Kittens



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Awww! that first one looks like it's all legs  Bless, I love gingers!


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Awww, they're sooo cute


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Seriously cute


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Awww! that first one looks like it's all legs  Bless, I love gingers!


He is lol, with really big feet:laugh:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww cute, are you tempted to keep them? lol


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

o dear, two little Elias!! too cute for words!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are both gorgeous, very sweet.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww purrfect :001_wub:


----------



## ness1982 (Apr 26, 2010)

Awwww, I'm in love! such sweeties! :001_wub:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

The lil ginger boy went away to his new home yesterday. He went to live with a man and his 3 kids. The kids were soooo excited about getting a kitten and asked lots of care questions so I know they will look after the lil guy.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Couple more photos.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

The dark ginger looks like he's smiling in the first pic lol

I've always had a special place in my heart for gingers


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Just a lil update.

Eric the lil cream boy went to his new home last night with a very nice couple. He is going to be living with a 7 month old ginger tabby so should be lots of fun.


----------



## MichelleA (Aug 27, 2009)

i couldn't foster,i wouldn't be able to part with them:lol:


----------



## doliglwt (Apr 27, 2010)

I love the markings on the little ginger one. Let's hope he finds his forever home, too. 

You're such a star giving them so much when the need it most.

xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Both boys are now is forever homes:thumbup:.

I now have a mummy cat and her 4 kittens in foster. Should have no probs finding kittens homes but I think mum will be here for a while. Will post photos later x.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Petitepuppet said:


> Both boys are now is forever homes:thumbup:.
> 
> I now have a mummy cat and her 4 kittens in foster. Should have no probs finding kittens homes but I think mum will be here for a while. Will post photos later x.


aww looking forward to pics.xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwww more baby paws hurry up with the pics


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Click here


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: you lucky lucky peeps you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww i love torties, :001_wub::001_wub:they are so tiny and cute, beautiful.xxxxxx


----------



## JordanRHughes (May 5, 2010)

Soo cute. Thanks for the share.

Jordan


----------

